# Low grade squamous intraepithelial lesion?



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 11, 2013)

What code would you use to code this diagnosis? The lesion is located in the patient's cervix. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Tonyj (Apr 11, 2013)

E/M Coder said:


> What code would you use to code this diagnosis? The lesion is located in the patient's cervix. Thanks so much for your help.



Abnormal PAP Smear; 795.03 LGSIL


----------

